# anybody done ka24e cam swap



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm looking for some information about a performance cam in the ka24e
If you have done a cam swap? 

What Cam did you use?

And how did it affect everyday driving?

WHat did it do to your gas mileage?


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

bump


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I have a JWT cam in my 240.

was installed with a full rebuild so i cant really tell you preformace, but with all i have my car is still very streetable.

install is easy because its a new cam and not a regrind, so you dont have to get your towers mild any.

any other questions feel free to ask

Joe


----------

